
More than 100 arrests, as FBI uncovers cyber crime ring - desigooner
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-11457611
======
shib71
This is a US story reported by the BBC, which happens with some regularity
here on HN. Is it because the BBC reports news that US media doesn't, because
the people who follow the BBC are more interested in news, or am I just
imagining it?

